# Just Hatched...Who's your daddy?



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, I have an outdoors aviary with Cockatiels and a few budgies...lots of room. One bonded pair have nested and hatched three eggs so far...with Dad (gray) doing all the day work in box and Mom (white faced pearl) all the night work in Box. When Mom is out she is also very friendly and affectionate with a Latino Male who believes he is bonded to her...which did cause a bit of a prob at beginning, but the male gray won out and has been a very diligent daddy. So I am wondering.....who's really the daddy? The chicks 3,4,5 days old have white down, which I understand indicates white faced, and two have blood color eyes, while the third has pink skin not dark around the eye, doesn't that indicate Latino? In which case would it be a whitefaced Latino? Is it possible that they are BOTH daddy's to some of these chicks? Or are they really the Latinos? Curious about the eyes being so different, concerned me at first, but I see lots of pics with those dark eyes @ this age, so that me feel better. Not many with just the pink skin though??? 

Everyone seems to be very healthy, all crops filled, have kept, oatmeal, egg food, cooked pasta, and baby food available for feeding 24/7....along with breeding seed. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It's spelled Lutino. Latino is a female Hispanic.  The gray could be split to white faced. If he were he'd give white faced babies. Does he have a white ring around his cheek patch? Pictures would help, especially of the gray male and the babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Any of lutino babies would be girls because mom isn't a visual lutino, the problem is the gray dad could be split to lutino and WF and would also give you lutino babies. I would check both males and try to figure out which one carries the WF split (a white ring around the cheek patches) as this might help you figure out who the dad is.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well.......she is bonded to Pedro, who speaks spanish...soooooo  jk

So here are pics of the males...as I wrote a fourth egg hatched, which is possibly yellow down, still wet, so hard to tell. Wow, three days is a huge growth difference....it's so small in there


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Your gray male is definatly split to whiteface... the edges of his cheeck patches are white or lighter than the rest. The lutino male looks like he may also be split to whiteface his yellow dose not go all the way back... its more like a mask of yellow. sorry no help.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well after looking I think my Male lutino is not a lutino at all, but a clear pied, as his eyes are dark...they don't look red to me.....posting todays pic of him


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Both handsome gents  It looks like he's a blue eyed lutino, which would make him split to pied.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If I understand right, you have two chicks with dark eyes and one with pink eyes. The dark-eyed chicks are not lutino. The pink-eyed chick probably is. The fallow mutation also has red eyes but isn't nearly as common as lutino. Sometimes cinnamon chicks are born with eyes so reddish that they look like lutinos at first but their eyes darken after a few days.

Here's a pic of two dark-eyed chicks and a lutino chick. There's also a newborn whiteface chick under the three bigger ones - if you look carefully you'll see a bit of white fuzz:


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes that is exactly what I have....two dark eyes and the other looks like the one in your picture......hmmmm, All three are white down/white faces, Now though there is another one....I think it's yellowface, I'll check it this morning since it's dry. I'll get pics too


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Well after looking I think my Male lutino is not a lutino at all, but a clear pied,*
*---------------------------------*

If you look at the pix you posted the bird is a lutino. They eyes darken as a lutino gets older, but they still have a reddish look when light is shined in them.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes I am not experienced in the mutations I admit that.....was just going on the discriptions I read where it said a heavy pied could be all yellow but would have dark eyes. I have another heavy pied who looks exactly like Sweetpea, except grey feathers on the backside of the wings, but head face and everywhere else looks lutino, so I figured it was possible based on the aforementioned discription. I was eye to eye with Sweetpea this morning and I am 100% positive they are NOT red, none what so ever....they may infact be blue like someone else mentioned, because they are lighter than the other birds. I am posting a picture for your opinions. The fourth chick is indeed a yellow face, and It does seem that one of the chicks has lighter eyes is comparison to the others. Posting pics of them also. New chick was off to the side this morning......repositioned him in with the others...good? bad? Crop was not full, but it is prob still living off the yolk sac...yes? Will ck again soon, not wanting to stress the parents to much. Is my bedding too small (pine) should I go with just the freshcare? Suggestions?
Sweetpea and Pedro have been arguing today, Misty (mom) allowed Sweetpea in with her while she was feeding this morning. Should I remove them to a different cage? I would rather not...but?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The male in question *is* a lutino. Since in the group shot he also has the beige wash, when young he may have been a lutino pearl. Many lutino pearl males will molt out the perl and it is replaced with a beige wash. Or if he was white appearing when young and molted in the beige wash he may be a cinnamon lutiino.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Naaahhh, that is just the shade...he is stark white with yellow...no beige wash at all. But I do see what you see from the pic, an illusion...he's white there. Pic is better still shaded at the tail end though..... So what color are his eyes?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is *not* a pied. He is a lutino. A pied would hacve a soft buttery yellow color, especially to the wing flights and tail feathers. 


Get out the flash light and shine it indirectly to the eyes. The pupil is going to be a wine color, and the iris is going to have a reddish brown mottle with grey if he is also split to pied.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

4th baby had full crop, so he is being fed....gonna call him yella dude...hehehe.... So if that third baby (light eyes) pop open and are red, does that confirm that Sweetpea is in fact the daddy? And so it might appear, it will be a whiteface lutino? Is there a chance that Pedro and Misty created that one?


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not aquestioning the fact, I started out calling him a lutino, I got confused with the "no" dark eyes thing. I have always thought he was a lutino till I read that, I do see a greyish in his eyes, where the others are a deeper brownish color can't really see pupil, his are def. lighter can see pupil no prob. I tried a flash to get the red to come out, but it was a blur...... I would settle that he is split to pied than by his greyish eyes....IS he the father? Do you think he is split to white face also? Can there be two daddy's? Lil hussy


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Blow up or enlarge your pix's of the eye...and you will see this bird is a lutino.*
-------------------------

*IS he the father? Do you think he is split to white face also? Can there be two daddy's? Lil hussy *
*--------------------------------*

The lutino male is probably split to pied and WF. BUT you can also have multiple fathers in a clutch. You'll have to wait til they are feathered out to tell more.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

I really appreciate your confirmation on that....again.....funny thing is I got confused from a discription I read on your website when I was researching last night...ironic. It is really hard to tell sometimes I guess.....I really am not debating this...I trust your opinion...I know nada about the mutations....most of my birds are rescues...I love them and I have xtra room in the aviary for a few more birds...I'm just trying to learn about them....I have raised chickens before....but it's a bit different! Thanks for the answer about two daddy's....we will see!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Based on what we know about your parent birds (male is lutino split whiteface, female is whiteface pearl) here is the expected outcome:


Mother:Whiteface Pearl
Father:Lutino Split To Whiteface

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Whiteface Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino Split To Whiteface
50% Whiteface Lutino

If mama bird doesn't cheat on daddy you can sex the chicks as soon as they hatch. The girls will all be red-eyed lutinos (whiteface or normal) and the boys will all be dark-eyed grey (whiteface or normal).

If mama DOES get some on the side then there's no telling what you'll get. If you have a male who's split to whiteface and lutino, you can get whiteface lutino girls from that pairing too.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

The Father is Pedro.....The Gray split to whiteface, at least he is acting father, they are the definite bonded pair, they arrived together and have been together ever since....Sweetpea is and has been third guy out, but stays with them mostly....But she seems to be friendly with both, With Pedro in the box all the time, Sweetpea, the "lutino" who thinks he is woooing her, is gaining leverage.....See Pedro "won" the rights to the box when it was time to nest....but I can't be positive that Sweetpea didn't mate with her....None the less Pedro is a fabulous daddy...spending more time, sitting on eggs and feeding than Misty does.......So I was just curious as to whether they could both be daddy.....I don't care which is the daddy really. But I guess it will be pretty cool to have an all white one........These mutations are more complicated than Labrador genetics...eeekkkk...I'm getting to old to learn this stuff......


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dad's so a lot of the work when it comes to the babies, when it comes time for the babies to fledge Dad is the one who shows them how to eat seeds and other foods and such.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well she opened her eyes this morning...bright red they are! A whiteface lutino then I am assuming....Yellow Dude is still hangin in there...flourishing like the rest just smaller....two eggs still haven't hatched @ what point do I pull them?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you candled them? If you candle them you'll be able to tell if they're DIS or still growing...do you know when they were laid?


----------

